# External USB Dual-bay Hard Drive Not Mountable



## JJMcKay (Feb 9, 2011)

So I don't know if anyone else has tried one of these dual bay USB external enclosures with FreeBSD. From what I understand they have a SCSI controller on board that can configure the disks in a JBOD array. In my case mine is a Silicon Image 57xx and the two disks are set up as mirrored using some software called Steelvine that runs on Windows. But I must admit I don't think that's the issue here. It isn't sending any SMART information so maybe that's why the kernel doesn't know what to do with it. Maybe someone can help me based on the error I get from /var/log/messages.

Oh and the actual hard drive is a Cavalry CADA001SA2 external 2x1TB.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822101079


```
[/usr/ports]% tail /var/log/messages)
Feb  9 05:15:21 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Feb  9 05:15:21 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ABORTED COMMAND asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
Feb  9 05:15:22 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Feb  9 05:15:22 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ABORTED COMMAND asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
Feb  9 05:15:38 rothko sudo:      dba : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/mnt ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/fdisk da0 -h
Feb  9 05:15:38 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Feb  9 05:15:38 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ABORTED COMMAND asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
Feb  9 05:15:39 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Feb  9 05:15:39 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ABORTED COMMAND asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
Feb  9 05:16:30 rothko sudo:      dba : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/mnt ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/fdisk -s da0
Feb  9 05:16:30 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Feb  9 05:16:30 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ABORTED COMMAND asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
Feb  9 05:16:30 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Feb  9 05:16:30 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ABORTED COMMAND asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
Feb  9 05:16:35 rothko sudo:      dba : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/mnt ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/fdisk -p da0
Feb  9 05:16:35 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Feb  9 05:16:35 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ABORTED COMMAND asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
Feb  9 05:16:35 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Feb  9 05:16:35 rothko kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ABORTED COMMAND asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
Feb  9 05:21:57 rothko sudo:      dba : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/mnt ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/local/sbin/smartctl
Feb  9 05:22:03 rothko sudo:      dba : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/mnt ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/local/sbin/smartctl da0
```




```
[/mnt]% sudo camcontrol devlist
<WDC WD15EARS-00Z5B1 80.00A80>     at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<WDC WD15EARS-00Z5B1 80.00A80>     at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ada1)
<WDC WD15EARS-00Z5B1 80.00A80>     at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,ada2)
<WDC WD15EARS-00Z5B1 80.00A80>     at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (pass3,ada3)
<External AL25744_12345678 >       at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass4)
```



```
[/mnt]% sudo fdisk da0
******* Working on device /dev/da0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=121601 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=121601 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(NTFS, OS/2 HPFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 63, size 1953520002 (953867 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```


```
[/mnt]% sudo fdisk -p da0
# /dev/da0
g c121601 h255 s63
p 1 0x07 63 1953520002
```




```
[/mnt]% sudo smartctl -d scsi da0
smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [FreeBSD 8.2-RC2 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

[/mnt]%
```

Nothin. da0 shows up in gstat though:


```
dT: 1.026s  w: 1.000s
 L(q)  ops/s    r/s   kBps   ms/r    w/s   kBps   ms/w   %busy Name
    0      0      0      0    0.0      0      0    0.0    0.0| ad0
    0      0      0      0    0.0      0      0    0.0    0.0| ad0p1
    0      0      0      0    0.0      0      0    0.0    0.0| ad0p2
    0      0      0      0    0.0      0      0    0.0    0.0| ad0p3
    0      0      0      0    0.0      0      0    0.0    0.0| gptid/2d38b586-17
89-11e0-84fb-0015173202fb
    0      0      0      0    0.0      0      0    0.0    0.0| gptid/2d3cbae9-17
89-11e0-84fb-0015173202fb
    0      2      2     83   15.5      0      0    0.0    3.0| ada0
    0      1      1     41    0.3      0      0    0.0    0.0| ada1
    0      1      1     41   21.7      0      0    0.0    2.1| ada2
    0      2      2     83    2.8      0      0    0.0    0.5| ada3
    0      0      0      0    0.0      0      0    0.0    0.0| da0
    0      0      0      0    0.0      0      0    0.0    0.0| da0a
```


```
[/mnt]% sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/da0a /mnt/media
mount_ntfs: /dev/da0a: Invalid argument
```

Yes it is NTFS. But that shouldn't be a problem I would think as I only need it in read-only to get data off the drive.

So it's like it's there and can detect the partition but it won't mount. I'm out of ideas at this point. Anything else I could try? Thanks.


----------



## manefesto (Mar 5, 2011)

post 
	
	



```
ls /dev | grep da0
```


----------

